# Who's your favourite Countertenor?



## Baroquefanatic

I would say that my favourite countertenor by far has to be Phillippe Jaroussky as he has such a phenomenal voice, yet pulls it off with what seems no effort.

Anything he sings is just absolute poetry!

So, I've started it off. Who are your favourite countertenors?

With best wishes,

Baroquefanatic


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Andreas Scholl. But I have not heard many.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Jaroussky is a violinist by training, and i like him. I also like Scholl. René Jacobs has good old recordings too. These three are at the top of my list. :>


----------



## Nigerianmezzo

it depends countertenor is a wide term 
for sopranists countertenor its michael Maniaci
for countenors (alto) its Andre Scholls


----------

